# Workgroup is not accessible. Windows XP computers can no longer see each other



## wbe1762 (Mar 12, 2011)

I run a small office network consisting of 6 computers. Three computers run Windows 7, one Vista and two XP Professional. We also have one Seagate file server that we just installed back in December 2010. All computers reside on a local area network and up until last week all computers could see each other on the network and share network resources. All computers need access to one XP machine which serves as a print server for a large plotter (with an old parallel port).

Last week, the Windows XP computers seem to have dropped out of the workgroup and are no longer visible to the Windows 7 and Vista PC's over the LAN. The Windows 7 and Vista PC's can all see each other in the workgroup, but they cannot see the Windows XP computers and vice versa. When an XP PC tries to view all workgroup computers we get the message "Worgroup is not accessible. You may not have permission...etc" The Windows 7 and Vista PC's all see each other on the LAN. One Windows 7 PC and the Vista PC can still plot through the XP machine even though it is not visible on the network. 

Lastly... ALL PC's can still see and access the Seagate file server on the network.

This is really odd (although it is Windows). Everything worked fine until a week ago and had been working just fine for more than 6 months.

I am baffled. I tried several ideas I found in threads on this site, but none worked.

Thanks for any help


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

A top suspect is a non-Windows firewall or security suite on the XP machines. Also ...

Make sure the following services are Started (Control Panel - Administrative Tools - Services).

Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper
Workstation


----------



## wbe1762 (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks for those suggestions. yes, I did try all of those. I even used my old tried and true solution of deleting all of the networking drivers and removing the network card, then doing a complete re-installation. I have done that before and it fools windows into finding new hardware then installing the network drivers for the card from scratch. that did not work this time.

Like I said, everything was working fine for months and now the XP computers do not have access to the workgroup anymore. Only the Vista and W7 PC's can see each other in the work group.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Please show for the two XP machines. It would be great if you could do it for a time when they were the only two computers on the network.

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following commands:

*nbtstat -n*

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------

